

Ask HN: Wide 'out of focus' landing page images? - laurencei

Does anyone know of a good resource to get those 'out of focus' wide 2.0 landing page images?<p>i.e. like these images:
http://www.datameer.com/
http://programming.com/
======
arkitaip
For stock photography, check out:

<http://www.istockphoto.com/>

<http://www.sxc.hu/>

You could also do a decent job with any photo + photoshop.

------
evolve2k
Wallbase.net has some beautiful big images, unsure of the licensing though.

------
jcfrei
there should be some sort of blur filter available in most image editing
editors. Eg. in GIMP: Filters > Blur > Gaussian Blur

